

Fonkraft, an Indiegogo shooting start got shot down after 3 days, but why? - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/story/why-was-fonkraft-canceled-by-indiegogo/

======
ElvisMa
Fonkraft was presented as fierce competition for Google Project ARA, and was
successfully backed on indiegogo in only 3 days, with 42 days left for the
backers to crowdfund. Looking into detail, it just looks to good to be true,
and there are multiple holes in the concept.

